# My first super nano on a bed of cloud 9



## Guunie (6/5/15)

Hey guys, just thought I'd share my first attempt at a super nano dual coil at 0.8 ohm on a bed of Japanese organic cotton.

Built it on a tobh v2.5 with 30awg kanthal.

Flavour is amazing and the vapour production is a big surprise for me...only using an 18350 efest on it and I'm so happy with this build! 

Any tips or adjustments you guys feel I should make to get more out of it...advice is really appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FireFly (6/5/15)

No Need for Cotton to go though the Coil? Interesting... and Thanks!


----------



## PeterHarris (6/5/15)

that looks pretty solid. i would do it the same


----------



## Silver (8/5/15)

Nice coil @Guunie 
How does it compare to a "normal" coil setup?
Is the flavour sharper and crisper?


----------



## Guunie (9/5/15)

Thanks @Silver, it is difficult to say yes or no to that question. Reason being is the flavour notes that come out are different to that of my normal 3mm 0.4ohm 26awg build...for example I have tried Craft Vapour's earnestly hemmingway on this build so far, to not give any surprises away to our audience I will not describe the actual flavour notes, but I found it to be even more complex on this build. Compared to my nautilus mini and plumeveil I actually enjoy it even more on this build. 

I don't vape single flavours anymore so it is difficult to say it is sharper or crisper than a normal build...but I shall try a few more juices in it to get a better answer for you. 

One adjustment I have made was to put a fluffier less compressed bed of cotton beneath the coils and this has enhanced the flavour more than I would of imagined.

So let me get to investigating the differences and let you know what I find.

I am putting together my own little walkthrough for building these coils but there are many how to's on YouTube already if you want to give it a bash yourself.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/5/15)

Thanks @Guunie for the detailed response
Sounds very interesting
Something i will put on the "to try" list
Much appreciated


----------

